# 1st Trolling Lure



## Fish Monger (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright, trying to get into making my own custom trolling lures... picked up some material and tryed out my first one tonight.... here is the protype of a "Fireball"
What do you think





probably should have posted a picture of the back side as well, but it's only red reflective tape


----------



## minicuda (Aug 14, 2008)

nice! i want to start making my own to.


----------



## kemical (Aug 14, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice! When is the official test?


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool! 8) . Let us know how it does


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 14, 2008)

i think fireball is sweet :wink: 

let us know how it does


----------



## Popeye (Aug 15, 2008)

Sure looks like something a steelhead would be all over.


----------



## Fish Monger (Aug 15, 2008)

Hoping to be on the water Saturday, have a couple new fly's to run and would like to drag this out behind the boat as well..... hoping I'll have some nice pics to share!


----------



## KMixson (Aug 15, 2008)

I like it. It would work as a casting spoon also.


----------

